# Updated Shop Pictures. Check it Out!!!!!



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi all, I just uploaded some new shop pictures. Got some New toys, and thought it would be time to
Up date my shop photos.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice Bandsaw!!

How do you like it?


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

It's Great. I really like the 1 hp motor, Now I can do some nice resawing.
The Model of the band saw, is 28-206 Delta 14" closed cabinet.

Thanks for commenting.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

I don't see any pictures.


----------



## JKBogle (May 10, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry there on my Workshop page..

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

?


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks good deta356.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great looking shop…very well organized.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Michael, you've got a wonderful shop and I know that you will do well. I hope that your grandfather is still well and I can only imagine how much he must be proud of you. God Bless.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

very nice what is your view on the planer.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great looking shop. I'm envious!


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

(thecrookie) I really like the Delta Tp305 planer. It has a lot of power, but only about an inch of snipe.

(Helluvawreck) Granps is doing great, he will be 86 on march 18. He's still powering through. He also like some of my new toys.
He really likes the New Delta 14" bandsaw.

Thank you all for the kind words, it means a lot.

Thank you, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Mike,

When I was 16, I was thinking about fast girls, fast cars, and rock-n-roll…. Now that I'm older, I can't keep up with a fast woman, my cars have gotten slower, and the rock-n-roll has changed somewhat…..But…I still like them all. Now my passion is woodworking, and as long as you have a passion for it too, you'll always like it and want to do it…..Stellar job on shop..looking good…...keep on keeping on…


----------

